# Advice please for Mazzer Major Auber timer & Lens hood



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

So, I now have a brand new Mazzer Major Automatic, and I've already started fiddling. Hopper is gone, which meant locking open the microswitch safety device. Now I've just been googling and seen Patrick's tidy Auberins timer mod, and seen that Callum T and Coffeechap appear to be the Sages when it comes to mazz electronics. So impressed was I that I have ordered the timer unit and 3 buttons, but I have some initial questions as thinking about electronics makes my brane hurt.

I understand that the Auber instructions are incorrect and that Patrick has posted correct ones in his thread. Do the two doser micro switches get removed (with their wiring) in this mod and is that accounted for in the instructions? Does the existing rotary switch remain and is it rendered redundant. If so can the timer box be fitted where it currently sits? I want to mount everything on the right hand side of the grinder. Is this possible and do I need to move anything first?

Thanks in advance for your patience!

Lastly, to save me fannying about does anybody know the best sized collapsible lens hood to fit on the collar and where to source the best functioning one that anybody has found?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok

58 mm lens hood, although the best thing to do with the major is to get a small piece of plastic pipe to fit inside the chute that the 58mm lens hood then fits around, thus making a small removable collapsible hopper.

The switch on the side is still used to turn the power on and off on the grinder, I have found that provided you are using an auto major (which I believe you are) then the auber wiring diagram is correct, however Patrick has managed to provided another way and documented it.

The timer can be ,mounted on the same side as the switch, you may have to move the capacitor in the base though! finally both micro switches will become reduntant once you have finished.

shame you just ordered as I have placed an order for 6 timer units from auber and for a bunch of the identical switches ( @ £1 each) from china!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ta Dave

Just seen this too:

https://www.espressomaschinendoctor.de/Ersatzteile-Espressomuehlen/Mazzer-Ersatzteile/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Umbaukit-Direktmahler::16280.html?XTCsid=f147ad7684be92189f6a57d4bba59201

Somebody has done a cool doserless mod on their Major using this. Bit pricy mind.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Why not just remove the hopper from the black collar? That's al I did, which means I can shut the slider to stop any beans from popcorning out. Also it mens that you don't have to mod the switch.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Why not just remove the hopper from the black collar? That's al I did, which means I can shut the slider to stop any beans from popcorning out. Also it mens that you don't have to mod the switch.


that does not prevent pop corning as the beans still bounce around underneath the slider, also you cannot then fit a lens hood (essential for blowing the exit and burr chamber clear of ground coffee). you also cannot fit any weight on top of the beans.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> that does not prevent pop corning as the beans still bounce around underneath the slider, also you cannot then fit a lens hood (essential for blowing the exit and burr chamber clear of ground coffee). you also cannot fit any weight on top of the beans.


1. I didn't say it prevented pop-corning, it prevents beans from coming out so removes the need to put a tamper (or similar) in the throat.

2. I use a small brush on mine to clear the exit chute and get near enough to zero retention anyway (I've weighed input and output).

3. I single dose as I often change which coffee I use, so filling it up and putting a weight on top would be useless in my case.

Not being funny as you do know your onions and I'm not teaching anyone to suck eggs, it's just what I do and thought it odd to remove the safety switch when the bottom of the hopper can be used independently from the hopper itself.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Rhys.

It's really easy to sort the safety switch. Undo 2 screws and wedge something into the micro-switch. Took me 2 minutes. The hopper is up for sale as the bloody things cost £75 would you believe! I'm asking £59 delivered so if somebody on ebay is afetr a new Major/Robur hopper they will save themselves a few quid (and it will pay for my auber)

I'm thinking I might go for a spray job since I'm going to be hacking the thing right open.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> 1. I didn't say it prevented pop-corning, it prevents beans from coming out so removes the need to put a tamper (or similar) in the throat.
> 
> 2. I use a small brush on mine to clear the exit chute and get near enough to zero retention anyway (I've weighed input and output).
> 
> ...


Did not take it as being funny, you mentioned popcorning ( which has a detrimental affect on grind quality, the bigger Mazzers do a decent job of single dosing none more so that

B the royal


----------

